# West of England Tumblers



## yilmazsahbaz (Nov 26, 2008)

how do they fly. are they high flyers


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I don't know personally but you could try wcooper on this site-send him a private message perhaps-he has WOE's and is a nice guy. I think they are magnificent looking birds but don't know how they fly.


----------



## dublin/richie (Apr 15, 2010)

i have 3 pair i fly them with my rollers and tibblers they are not bad flyers good tumblers 
like rollers not as tight or as high.that is with mine i have 30 birds all in the same loft mixed all flown together but i dont mix bread just a hobby


----------

